# Repost: Crabbing



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

I don't know whether no one crabs or if people just don't like replying to my post but I will try this one more time! Does anyone in the New Bern, NC area know where I can catch some crabs? Have anyone heard of anywhere in this area that I may find some crabs. These are my intentions for this week:

To go to New Bern today and crab all night.
Go to James River this weekend to fish.

Reason why I need to catch some crabs:

A month ago I went to James River Bridge Pier fishing and I wanted some crabs to fish with. I had no problem with finding some crabs. The thing is I had to purchase them and I was paying $2.25 per crab. A friend and myself ended up spending about $150 on crabs for two days of fishing. So if anyone has any info on where I can catch some crab please, please, please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

really dont know anywhere in that area to get crabs, but just out of curiosity..


what are u using the crabs for? and you guys used over 50 crabs in two days!!?!?!? OUCH! i could never afford that type of habit!!!


Jesse


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

OGF-saw your previous posts & thought someone might help you, but i'm guessing nobody knows.
i have no first hand experience, but did you try googling "crabbing new bern, nc"--a number of site come up--if you dig deep enuf you may find some info there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I dont live in New Bern but I shouldnt be to different.*

Get some fish heads froma seafood store. Get some string and a net. Head to anywhere that may have public access and toss out some heads. PLaces near marshes usually prove to be a little better around here.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

What kind of crabs are you trying to get? Blue crabs? Have you ever been crabbing before? If not let me know and I can give you more detailed info. I assume you know what you are doing...so go anywhere on the Intracoastal Waterway where you have access to the water, could be a public boat dock, etc. Should be a million places like that, try google, mapquest, etc. Remember there are regs in NC as far as size. 

What kind of fish are you going for that you need crabs for bait at this time of year? Sheepshead, tog? Black drum? Lot easier to head to the ocean and dig up some sand fleas instead in my opinion.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

this just came to mind---does crabbing in nc require the nc coastal rec fishing license?


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> this just came to mind---does crabbing in nc require the nc coastal rec fishing license?


From: http://www.ncfisheries.net/recreational/NCCRFLfaq.htm

Do I need a CRFL to catch shellfish recreationally? 
No. 

Do I need a Saltwater Fishing License to use a bait and line to catch crabs?
No.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Crabbing*

You will however need a recreational commercial gear license if you plan to crab with pots. 

You are allowed one crab pot off of your own dock without the license.

You can fish five pots recreationally but must adheare to the bouy requirements as well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You pm'd me on this and I*

Really do not know where,but if there is some sort of public access to the foot of the Nuese River Bridge,I would think that would be an excellent spot... 

Used to crab as a youngen off a pier in "Jaycees Park" off the Trent River.. Doubt that pier is even there anymore,as the Old Neuse River bridge isn't there anymore either.. Drove there about 2yrs ago,and got lost.. :redface:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

any saltmarsh in SC or NC should have crabs. just wear boots or waders with a cast net and cat over crab during summertime then you should catch some.


----------

